# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح طريقة اصلاح عطل الشاشة لاجهزة DCT4 Infineon الدي ينتج عنه مشكلة Contact Service

## bodr41

*الغاية من موضوعنا اليوم هو كيفية معرفة عطل الهارد باستخدام تقنية خاصية* *Self Tests**  والتي  اعتبرها شخصيا من اهم خصائص لدى مستخدمي بوكس التورنادو في محلات  الصيانة  والتي يجب اخدها بعين الاعتبارولا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال  التهاون واللا  مبالاة واحيانا المرورعليها مرور الكرام لدلك انصح الاخوة  باستخدامها بعد  كل عملية التفليش للتاكد من نجاح العملية ومع مرور الوقت  قد تكتسب خبرة في  الصيانة لا يستهان بها.  
لدلك سنتطرق اليوم ان شاء الله الى كيفية كشف وتحديد عطل الشاشة الدي ينتج عنه contact service لجهاز**1280** باستخدام تقنية خاصية : Self Tests*     * القراءة على الشكل التالي    
القراءة على خاصية Self Test    * *فحص LCD IC* *وفحص LCD Connetor* *و فحص الشاشة LCD*  *نقوم بفحص والتاكد من مسارات الشاشة LCD كما توضح الصورة التالية :*     *بعد كل هده الفحوصات توصلنا الى ان الخلل في الشاشة LCD لدلك وجب استبدالها: *  ** *كيفية تركيب شاشة* LCD* لجهاز نوكيا 1280*  *1 - اولا ازالة الشاشة القديمة بواسطة HoT AIR**  2 - عملية قصدرة للبوردة والتاكد من عدم تلامس اي
رجل بالاخرى 3 - تركيب الشاشة LCD بواسطة الكاوية وقبل دلك
يجب التاكد من ان للشاشة الجديدة نفس  الاصدار (Version)
الشاشة القديمة.*  *القراءة بعد تركيب الشاشة الجديدة :       *  *خاصية Self Tests*     *ارجو ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب فحقيقة هدا العطل منتشر بشكل كبير وخصوصا على اجهزة نوكيا 1202 و 1280 و 1616
وغالبا ما يكون العطل في الشاشة LCD*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي الكريم
واصل نشاطك اخي

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف ألف شكر

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

